# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  تصمــــــــــــــــــيم

## ايمن موانزا

*تصميــــم للنجــــم موانـــــــــــزا اتمنى يعجبكم
رغــــم اني مبتدئ لكن حبيت اشاركم
[IMG]C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop[/IMG]

*

----------


## ايمن موانزا

*ممكن واحد يقدم لي شرح لتنزيل صوره لاني مابعرف وبهذا السبب ماقادر اشاركم

*

----------


## ايمن موانزا

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*تسلم يا زعيـــم وشايفك ما شاء الله نزلت الصورة براك ...

حاول أكتب مواضيعك في ركن الأخبار لأنه نشط والإدارة بعدين بتحوله للقسم المناسب ...

تشكر علي التصميم ...

*

----------


## نوح الشنقيطي

*جـــــــــــمــــــــــــيــــــــــــل 

*

----------

